# Any Product Suggestions for My Crazy Soil Test?



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ok, so ... this was interesting.

This was my first ever lab soil test, and boy is it all over the place!

I'm certainly capable of researching and finding amendments for next Spring, but I was curious if you guys have any suggestions on products or actions I can take to correct this mess? Since my soil is apparently good for growing blueberries (lol), it looks like the first thing I'll be getting is some lime.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Zinc surplus is one of the reasons your Iron levels are low. I would avoid iron applications as uptake is inhibited. (No soil ever needs iron fertilizer really) - To combat excess zinc, use Lime. This will increase PH and reduce Zinc. I would also use a synthetic fertilizer with decent amount of Phosphorus. Increasing Phosphorus will also aid in alleviating zinc levels.

Lesco 19-13-6 or similar would help.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Zinc surplus is one of the reasons your Iron levels are low. I would avoid iron applications as uptake is inhibited. (No soil ever needs iron fertilizer really) - To combat excess zinc, use Lime. This will increase PH and reduce Zinc. I would also use a synthetic fertilizer with decent amount of Phosphorus. Increasing Phosphorus will also aid in alleviating zinc levels.
> 
> Lesco 19-13-6 or similar would help.


Awesome @Austinite , thanks so much!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Do not add Phosphorus at all. It makes the zinc in the soil less avaliable to the plant.

Increase Microbial Fungi activity


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Is this all the info you got from the soil test? There are no numbers or any other information? There is no way to give any kind of accurate recommendations without more information as we don't even know what "optimal" really is in accordance with this test.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Is this all the info you got from the soil test? There are no numbers or any other information? There is no way to give any kind of accurate recommendations without more information as we don't even know what "optimal" really is in accordance with this test.


Here is more data @Mightyquinn


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Where did you get this soil test done at? Did it not recommend how much lime to apply? I think all you need is some Lime and Iron(Feature or Main Event) and go with a straight nitrogen source like Urea(46-0-0) and retest this time next year and see where you are at.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Where did you get this soil test done at? Did it not recommend how much lime to apply? I think all you need is some Lime and Iron(Feature or Main Event) and go with a straight nitrogen source like Urea(46-0-0) and retest this time next year and see where you are at.


Hey @Mightyquinn , here's who I used: https://www.mysoiltesting.com/

All it says is "Dolomitic lime applications at label rates are needed to begin raising pH. " I'm considering just going with this: https://www.domyown.com/soil-doctor-pelletized-lawn-lime-p-23117.html?utm_source=shareasale&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=2256291&utm_content=410159&sscid=b1k5_gnd19

This would be my first time liming. I'm wondering though if it's too late for me now in my location? I'm reading different places that you might not want to put it out while having frosts. :/


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You should be able to find lime at your local Home Depot or Lowe's for pretty cheap. I want to say it's something like 30-50 lbs of lime per 1,000 sq/ft but don't quote me on that. I'll have to look when I get home from work.

As long as the soil isn't frozen you can apply lime. This is almost the perfect time to do it. I know where you live you are on the boarder line on if the soil freezes or not.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> You should be able to find lime at your local Home Depot or Lowe's for pretty cheap. I want to say it's something like 30-50 lbs of lime per 1,000 sq/ft but don't quote me on that. I'll have to look when I get home from work.
> 
> As long as the soil isn't frozen you can apply lime. This is almost the perfect time to do it. I know where you live you are on the boarder line on if the soil freezes or not.


Cool, ok yeah I'll go check it out at my local feed/seed store and probably grab a bag and put it down then.

And yeah we're in that crazy pattern where it will dip below freezing one night, then of course it's gonna be in the 70's Wednesday. Dang continental climate :roll:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I just looked at some of my past soil tests and it looks like if you add 20 lbs of lime per 1,000 sq/ft you should be good. As long as you get some rain to wash it in and your soil isn't frozen all winter you should be good. You need to worry about the soil temperature and not the air temperature.

I would go with a different soil test next year as MySoil isn't that accurate of a soil test. Go with a university or an accredited lab. Look under the Soil sub-forum under the first link, there is a good link in there about soil testing.


----------

